# Helena ate a diaper



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I found pieces of a torn up diaper yesterday morning. Helena has been acting perfectly normal, eating, drinking and running around. Just earlier she threw up a pretty large chunk of it. I hope this is all she ingested. Should she be ok?


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Hopefully it wasn't on the baby?  jk...

I'm no help


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

hate to answer and be of no help but, theres only one way to find out. im guessing it'll be alright.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah my friends dalmatian ate a diaper once and was completely ok, other than vomiting a lot. Helena has been pooping a lot and I saw some of the diaper in her stool. Shes in the kitchen eating now and begging to go back outside. I am sure shes not the only dog that has done this. In fact I'm not sure if this is even the first time, once she found a diaper by the dumpster and by the time Andrew realized what she'd found she was eating it! UGH DOGS ARE GROSS!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Most of the time dogs are ok from eating them but it does depend on the size of piece they ate. I would walk them to see if the piece comes out in the next few days. My best suggestion is get baby stool softener and give a dose to the dog if nothing comes out do it again the same day. If does not show up in 3 days need to take to the vet.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok, she threw up a large chunk of it and I've seen some come out in pieces through her stool. I will continue to watch her. I'm not sure how much she ate, I did find a pretty large portion of what was uneaten though.. and they are like size 1 diapers that are pretty small.


----------



## Notabluehippo (May 23, 2010)

my house dog does this on the regular. Its like my boy feed it to her!! lol my vet told me it was fine that most of the diaper isnt big enuff to do any blockage but just keep an eye on em.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Notabluehippo said:


> my house dog does this on the regular. Its like my boy feed it to her!! lol my vet told me it was fine that most of the diaper isnt big enuff to do any blockage but just keep an eye on em.


Thank you much for your reply!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It'll be fine if she chewed good lmao  Dosia used to do it all the time Oooo he'd make me so mad. It was like he searched for them. As long as the pieces aren't too big she'll be ok.


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm of no help - but I just wanted to say Ewwww! Hope it wasnt a poopy diaper.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ewwwww! lol My big worry would be a blockage many diapers have a product that gels and absorbs liquid that can cause a blockage if they eat too much of it. Watch her closely and watch for everything to come out the other end. Also maybe with hold food for a day to let things pass. She should be fine but go to extra precautions so that doesn't happen I did hear of someone losing a dog to a blockage from diapers.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

She is still ok 4 days later... do you think shes out of the woods Lisa? Still pooping normally.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh yeah 4 days should have been enough to get out of her system just no more diaper munching! lol ewwww


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Total ewwwwwwwww. Ugh Doisa did the same thing he tore them up all over the back yard once.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok thats good to know! Thanks everyone.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry that I'm just now seeing this, but I've also had dogs that stole and ate diapers. Gross, I know. But, the good news is that Helena is ok, and most times, unless they eat the whole diaper, it will not affect them. I know it's difficult being a new mother, but you should just try to make sure that you pick up all soiled/wet diapers and dispose of them in a trashcan or diaper genie (can't remember if you got one of these or not) that closes securely so she can't have any more "snacks" and throw you into a panic attack, lol. Thanks for keeping us posted on her status. Glad to know she's ok.


----------

